# Newbie from Iowa



## smokininiowa (Jun 18, 2009)

Hey Everyone,
Joined the sight the other night and have just now had a chance to post a quick message. Got some good ideas already off of here tonight.

I have been smoking meat since I was a kid, everything from carp to beef. Starting smoking deer sausage and other products about five or six years ago (what a learning experience that is) the cost of having someone else make it was just getting too darned expensive.

Anyhow, thanks for all the ideas already and I am going to keep searching for new or better ideas on too. Looks like a great bunch of guys!

I am still looking for more ideas on large smokers on wheels if anyone knows where to look on here, please let me know.
Thanks!

Here a couple pictures of a buddy and myselves "Outhouse Smoker" full of delicious sausage.


----------



## dmack (Jun 18, 2009)

Welcome to the site. I'm from just down the road in Huxley. Looks like we can learn a little something from you too.

dmack


----------



## waysideranch (Jun 18, 2009)

Welcome to the site. .


----------



## smokebuzz (Jun 18, 2009)

IT'S  ANOTHER HAWKEYE!!!!!!

Glad ya found us, what part of the great state ya from?


----------



## the dude abides (Jun 18, 2009)

Hey smokin'.  Welcome to the SMF form Des Moines.  I wouldn't give out your address.  At least not unless you've got a big dog guarding that smoke shack.  LOL

That's a thing of beauty.  Looking forward to seeing some more of your work.


----------



## fire it up (Jun 18, 2009)

Hey smokin.  Glad you found the site, you're going to love it here.  Tons of knowledge and ideas for success.
Speaking of Iowa, saw on the tv earlier that some girl from Des Moines won some fastest texting competition, congrats, I think...
Anyway, happy smokes.


----------



## bman62526 (Jun 18, 2009)

Excellent!  Welcome aboard...I'm a displaced Iowa boy for many years now, but my loyalties are strong :-)

This is the best 'que site out there, and I've tried them all.  lol!

Wise folk here make grasshopper like me, envy of neighborhood ;-)

Happy smokes,

Brian


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 18, 2009)

Check this out...
http://www.tejassmokers.com/





LOVE mine


----------



## irishteabear (Jun 18, 2009)

Welcome to SMF.  Glad you joined us.  Nice looking smokehouse full of sausage.


----------



## smokininiowa (Jun 18, 2009)

From Chariton, Iowa south of Des Moines about 50 miles.

Big dog gaurding the smoke house..... yea right, give them some sausage and they will lay there with a belly full watching you load everything I own up in your truck.

Looks like we have some Hawkey fans here!!!

Any questions about processing sausage sticks etc. I can probably help you out, but be prepared for me to pick your brains on smoking ribs, pork etc.

I have four smokers, "outhouse", old fridge named "Shelby", old oil barrell turned smoker/ cooker, and store bought I think is a Smokey Mountain or something like that.

Thanks for the welcome!!!!


----------



## smokin_tarheel (Jun 18, 2009)

Welcome smokin from North Caralina. Hope you enjoy it here and have many happy smokes.


----------



## harrylips (Jun 18, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 18, 2009)

First off welcome to SMF. You'll really like it here the guys and the GIRLs here are very nice and we love to give out recipes and tips. There is a page here for everthing but I haven't found nike yet but I'll keep looking. welcome


----------



## jdt (Jun 18, 2009)

another des moines welcome to ya, are you wanting to buy a pit or build one?


----------



## smokininiowa (Jun 18, 2009)

JDT,
I saw one several years back at a wedding reception that was on a trailer, bar stools, fridge and that thing would hold a TON of meat. Kind of looking to build one, if I can put on my "McGyver" face. Probably don't really need a picture of the outside as much as the inside to make sure the smoke flows and the meat cooks pretty evenly.

When I smoke sausage etc. I go big and do as much at one time as I can. Figured I made roughly 400 to 500 pounds last year for family and friends. Just finished up my own meat last weekend. Ring Bologna, sticks and Landeagers (sp). Would like to have something mobile.

Thanks for everyones time!


----------



## mcmelik (Jun 18, 2009)

If we keep getting all of these Iowans on the site we will have to declare Iowa the BBQ capital of the nation....Welcome aboard and we are all looking forward to seeing your smokes and maybe learning something from you.
By the way search the wood smoker section there is a lot of good info on there for the big rigs....
Welcome from the Big city of Aurelia..


----------



## daboys (Jun 18, 2009)

Welcome to the site smokin. Nice to have another sausagehead on here.


----------



## isutroutbum (Jun 18, 2009)

Welcome from DSM! Glad to have yet another Iowegian on the site. The smoke house looks great! 

Best,
Trout


----------



## smokininiowa (Jun 19, 2009)

More Iowa folks here than I imagined, thats awesome!!! Found some smokers thanks to everyone, got the wheels turning!!! I'll let you know what I come up with.
Thanks


----------



## benjaminr (Jun 19, 2009)

Welcome, and hope you enjoy the stay!


----------



## harrylips (Jun 19, 2009)

Welcome aboard! Sounds like you got a lot of expierence to share.


----------



## bigharve (Jun 19, 2009)

Good to have another Iowan on the site!!!


----------



## the dude abides (Jun 19, 2009)

Yep lots of us on here.  There's a group right now camping up by Mason City.  See the "Events" section and look for the "Iowa Gathering"


----------



## smokininiowa (Jun 21, 2009)

Wish I would of knew of the gathering, I was just up that way, damn!


----------



## mnsmoker (Jun 21, 2009)

Welcome to the site, grew up in Dbq, and parts south, and am now in Mn.


----------

